# New (to me) Single Action......



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Was browsing around pawn shops and gun shops yesterday and found this at a gun shop:










It's a Uberti Cattleman Flat Top in .45 Colt. Used, but nice overall. Has the black powder frame and button ejector rod head, though I already have a crescent ejector rod en route from Brownell's. Chompin' at the bit to shoot it, but am waiting 'til Saturday so my friend can join me.

Bob Wright


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bob*;

The screw which holds the cylinder arbor seems to have a projecting, thumb-screw head. Am I correct?
Is that appropriate to the frame, or is it a modern-design addition?

Does the frame style limit you to black-powder-pressure loads, or will it withstand modern, more-powerful ammunition?

(It looks almost new! Lucky you!)


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats, let us know how it shoots......JJ


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it a "PortyPive"? Good looking pistol.

I will say that I dislike the thumb screw retainer for the cylinder pins though. I prefer the cross pin guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I wasn't too crazy about the thumb screw retaining the base pin, but there it was. Yes, its a knurled head and no, not really correct for a Colt Flat Top, but neither is the case hardening, the Colt's of the era were all blue. And, come to think of it, had the cross bolt base pin latch, as they were made after about 1900 or so.

The frame is black powder in that it has that retaining screw, still handles smokeless loads, but must stay out of the "Ruger and Thompson Contender Only" which would apply to modern Colt SAs. I've got my big Rugers for that, but at my age don't mind toning down a little.

As to the screw head, there was one other Flat Top and it has the same screw design. These guns came from the same collection, so I don't know if it was a custom addition or not.

This collection had some very unsual guns, those not commonly seen, such as a Colt 1902 .38 ACP and both Browning and Colt pocket .25 ACPs.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Steve M1911A1:

When I got home Wednesday with this revolver I was concerned about the possibility of losing the base pin screw, so ordered an extra one from Brownell's, along with a crescent head ejector rod. Both arrived today after I came in from the range.

The original base pin screw had a shoulder that fit into a counterbore in the frame, yet stood about 1/8" proud of the frame, as you noted in the first photos. The new screw is slotted, and fits nearly flush with the frame, and is more attractive, of which I am glad. Also the crescent ejector rod fits into a holster, whereas the old one wouldn't.

Bob Wright


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice find! Looks like its in pretty nice shape.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Bob.
I enjoy its beauty
I'm sure that you'll enjoy its utility.
Have lots of fun with it.


----------

